# Merrick Puppy Plate.. Need info



## retrojukebox (Nov 11, 2010)

I need to know if these indgredients send any red flags, could someone help me? I am feeding 6 week old pups at this moment.
I have recently switched foods from Royal Canin (Medi-cal).
I'm looking to give these puppies the best possible food, however their stools have been different than the last litter's stools. I'm thinking the food has something to do with this. If it does, what is the next step? I'm not asking because I'm irresponsible or any such reasons. I just want to get as much information as I can. Because although I may be responsible and reputable, I still know I don't know everything!!
So, if you have any information on this food, based on whether it's good for puppies (really) or not, please post. I realise people have different views on breeding, so let's keep on topic of dog food please.

*Merrick Puppy Plate Ingredients:*
_Chicken, Turkey Meal, Chicken Meal, Ground Rice, Oat Meal, Pearled Barley, Chicken Fat, Ground Whole Barley, Duck, Natural Flavor, Rice Bran, Yeast Culture, Dried Egg Product, Hydrolized Yeast, Salmon Oil, Calcium Carbonate, Dried Potato, Dried Carrot, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Dried Apple, Dried Peas, Dicalcium Phosphate, Alfalfa Nutrient Concentrate, Choline Chloride, Dried Blueberry, Dried Cranberry, Yucca Schnidigera Extract, Inulin, Egg Shell Meal, Ground Fennel, Dried Parsley, Dried Marigold, Rosemary Extract, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Entrococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Lactobacillus Casei, Iron Amino Acid Complex, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Copper Amino Acid Complex, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Ethylenediamine Bihydriodide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Cobalt Proteinate, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Carbonate._

Help Greatly Appreciated.
:smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

As far as grain-inclusive puppy foods go, Merrick is a pretty good choice. 
That being said, depending on the breed, you skip puppy food altogether, so it may not be the best.


----------



## retrojukebox (Nov 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> As far as grain-inclusive puppy foods go, Merrick is a pretty good choice.
> That being said, depending on the breed, you skip puppy food altogether, so it may not be the best.


Oh yes I forgot to mention.
They're Miniature Poodle Puppies.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Merrick Puppy Plate is certainly one of the better puppy formulas out there.

It is higher in calcium, which is only a concern for large breed puppies.


My only other issue with this kibble is....why is there added color in some of the kibble? If this concerns you, Wellness Just For Puppy is a very similar formula, without added color.

Otherwise, both very good grain inclusive formulas.




.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> Merrick Puppy Plate is certainly one of the better puppy formulas out there.
> 
> It is higher in calcium, which is only a concern for large breed puppies.
> 
> ...


Merrick likes pizzazz so some of their formulas has green and red colored kibbles for marketing gimmicks, much like Beneful. Merrick isn't bad although it's one of my least recommended foods amongst the "premium" labels.

I know folks are tired of me saying it but Orijen Puppy is what I would suggest  or better yet raw to promote the most ideal growth pattern.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I got a sample bag of Puppy Plate once and though the ingredients look alright to me, I was not a fan of the colors. It certainly is much better than Royal Canin! But if you are looking for the best kibble for your puppy, I would also suggest you give Orijen puppy a try. Mine did great when he was on it :smile:


----------

